# Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?



## Klausile (15. März 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
da meine Kois dem vorhandenen Teich inzwischen entwachsen sind, 
(als ich die Kois mit 15 cm einsetzte glaubte ich noch die passen sich in der Größe dem Umfeld an - Blödsinn wie wir ja alle wissen)
steht nun ein Umbau des vorhandenen Pfützchens in einen kleinen Teich an.
Mein Problem ist jetzt nur, wohin mit den Fischen während des Umbaus?
Wenn ich die Teichfolie beim Fachhändler um die Ecke kaufe stellt der mir natürlich seine Hälterungsbecken mit je 1m³ zur Verfügung.
Wenn ich die Folie aber im Internet kaufe spare ich ca. 500 € !
Da muss ich mir aber selbst was für die Fische einfallen lassen.
Im Moment befindet sich der Teich inkl. Fische noch in der Winterruhe. Wasertemp. ca. 8°, natürlich läuft hier wie im Winter üblich keine Pumpe/Filter
Nun habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:
Ich könnte mein stillgelegtes Schwimmbad ca. 50 cm mit Wasser füllen.
Bei 7,5x4,5m Grundfläche wären das 16,88 m³
Da rein stelle ich dann meinen vorhandenen Teichfilter. Die Pumpe bringt ca. 6000 L/h. Da ich den Filter in das Becken stellen würde, wäre die Förderhöhe fast null - somit volle Leistung.
Ich habe 3 Kois ca. 60 cm, einige Goldfische-Chubunchin ca. 20-25 cm
und 10 Goldorfen, ca 20 cm.
Aus der Erfahrung der letzten Jahre weis ich, das sich das Wasser in dem Schwimmbad ohne Heizung auf fast konstante 15 ° einpendelt - allerdings waren da ca. 50m³ drin.
Als ich letztes Jahr das Schwimmbad geleert hatte, habe ich die Wände auch gründlich gereinigt und entkalkt.
Nun zu den Punkten die mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen machen.
Muss ich mir evtl. Sorgen machen wegen Chlor oder Kalk Rückständen?
OK, Chlor wäre nicht so schlimm, nach ca. 2 Wochen Einlaufzeit hat sich das in der Regel verflüchtigt. Beim Ablassen des Wassers war der Chlorgehalt schon unter 0,1 mg/l
Wenn ich die Fische während der Winterruhe umsetzte bedeutet das natürlich Stress. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
Da der Winter sehr mild war, zeigten sich eigentlich immer Fische auch im Flachwasser - somit kann die Winterruhe ja nicht all zu tief sein - oder täuscht das?
Da ich fast alles alleine machen muss, denke ich das ich für den Umbau des Teiches ca. 2-3 Wochen brauchen werde - meint Ihr das Wasser bleibt so lange OK? Im Teich wechsel ich ja auch kein Wasser, sonder fülle nur das verdunstete nach.
Ich wäre für Tipps, Ideen und Anregungen dankbar -
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dodi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hallo Klaus!

Wenn Du schon die Möglichkeit hast, Dein Schwimmbecken für die Zwischenhälterung zu nutzen, solltest Du dies auch tun.

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, das Wasser dort schon zeitig einzufüllen, damit evtl. Chlorreste ausgasen können, bevor die Fische dort hinein kommen. Kalkrückstände dürften m. E. nicht so das Problem sein - ist ja in normalem Leitungswasser auch manchmal ziemlich viel Kalk drin.
Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, würde ich das Wasser dann nach 1-2 Wochen mittels Tröpfchentest auf seine Werte hin überprüfen.



> Da ich fast alles alleine machen muss, denke ich das ich für den Umbau des Teiches ca. 2-3 Wochen brauchen werde - meint Ihr das Wasser bleibt so lange OK? Im Teich wechsel ich ja auch kein Wasser, sonder fülle nur das verdunstete nach.


 
In Deinem Teich ist ja auch eine Biologie vorhanden, die Dir im Schwimmbecken gänzlich fehlt.
Bei der doch recht großen Wassermenge in der Zwischenhälterung sollte das sogar für eine kurze Zeit ohne Filterung gehen, dann aber Teilwasserwechsel durchführen. Wenn Du den Filter so ohne weiteres mit einbeziehen kannst, umso besser - der würde aber zunächst auch nur ein mechanischer Filter sein, da er über den Winter nicht gelaufen ist und keine Bakterien vorhanden sind.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich Wasser vom alten Teich mit verwenden, und die Zwischenhälterung damit "impfen".

Werden auch Pflanzen dort zwischengelagert?

In der "Winterruhe" habe ich noch keine Fische umgesetzt, aber so allmählich werden die Fische ja munter.
Hierzu wird sich ja der eine oder andere User noch melden.

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt!


----------



## Klausile (15. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hi Dodi,

danke für deine Antwort!

Ich gehe mal davon aus das im Teich über den Winter auch so ziemlich alles abgestorben ist was da biologisch aktiv war. Ich werde heute schon mal 50 cm Wasser ins Schwimmbad laufen lassen und den Filter in betrieb nehmen.
Sobald das Wasser wärmer als 12-13 ° ist, habe ich mir gedacht den Filter mit Schlamm aus meinem großen Aquarium an zu impfen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob die darin enthaltenen Bakterien zur Nitrifikation auch bei den niedrigen Temperaturen aktiv bleiben. Na ja, wenn es nichts nutzt, wird es bestimmt wenigstens auch nicht schaden.

Wäre toll wenn jemand was zum Thema Winterruhe beitragen könnte.
Ich war gerade noch mal am Teich, die Chubunchin und die Goldorfen schwimmen recht munter im ganzen Teich rum, nur die Kois sind noch etwas träge.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Klausile (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

So, als ich im Keller meine Filterteile zusammensuchte habe ich noch ein altes Planschbecken in die Hände bekommen! Juppi - 360 cm Durchmesser und fast 80 cm hoch - das habe ich jetzt mit ca. 50 cm Wasser gefüllt und den Filter daneben gestellt. Der läuft auch schon. Das Wasser hat jetzt 8°. Im Schwimmbad - darein habe ich das Becken der Einfachheit halber gestellt, sind es 13 ° - also denke ich wird sich das Wasser bald so weit aufheizen.
Nächstes Wochenende werde ich den Teich leer pumpen, dabei werde ich so viel wie möglich von dem Teichwasser noch in das Becken pumpen, und dann setzte ich die Fische in das Planschbecken. Für das Ding habe ich auch eine passende Abdeckplane, so dass mir keiner der schuppigen Freunde entkommen kann.
Ich denke dass ich die Tiere da ein paar Wochen halten kann, falls die Baustelle doch länger dauert als erwartet.
Das Wasser werde ich auf jeden Fall ständig beobachten - das bin ich ja von meinen Aquarien gewohnt. Und andere Wasserwerte als für meine Warmwasserfische muss ich bei den Teichbewohnern ja auch nicht im Griff behalten.
Also - das Projekt kann starten!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hallo Klaus,

da die Bakis Subtratgebunden sind, solltest Du bereits jetzt einiges an Substrat in den Übergangsbehälter einbringen. Auch den Filter würde ich damit oder mit Material aus dem derzeit vielleicht schon laufenden Filter? animpfen.

Nichts, dass Du am Ende noch einen Nitritpeak in dem Becken erlebst..... :beeten


----------



## Klausile (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hallo Annett,
ich habe mir überlegt den Filter mit Filtschlamm aus einem Aquariumfilter anzuimpfen. Nur frage ich mich ab welchen Temperaturen die Bakterien sich überhaupt vermehren. Ich denke das Wasser ist dazu noch zu kalt. Oder liege ich da falsch?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hi.

Die Bakis arbeiten immer und überall (arbeiten=vermehren).

Ob allerdings die Bakterien aus einem relativ warmen AQ-Filter nicht erstmal beleidigt reagieren - 
Hast Du denn gar kein Substrat im Teich, dass Du umquartieren könntest?
Aus dem AQ-Filter schleppst Du Dir u.U. auch ein paar Untermieter ein, die Deine Teichfische nicht kennen. :?
Meine erste Wahl wäre es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Klausile (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Danke Annette nochmal für deine Antwort,
ich denke schon das ich einigen "Schmodder" aus dem Teich fischen kann um diesen schonmal in das Ausweichquartier zu geben.
Ich bin es jedoch vom Einfahren der Aquarien gewohnt täglich, wenn erforderlich auch mehrmals täglich die Wasserwerte zu testen und gegebenenfalls mit Wasserwechseln einzugreifen.
Aber wenn der Filter schon mal angeimpft wird, kann ich ihn nach dem Umbau wenigstens sofort im Teich wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Ich werde bei der Gestaltung des Teichrandes auch mit Beton arbeiten müssen. Hast du eine Ahnung wie lange ich den Teich Wässern muss, bevor ich dann die Fische wieder einsetzen kann? Im Aquarium ist Beton wegen der alkalischen Wirkung ein absolutes No-Go!

Danke
Klaus


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hallo Klaus,

gib mal in die Suche "Trasszement" ein.... 
Denke, der ist besser geeignet, wenn man da Bedenken hat.


----------



## Klausile (17. März 2008)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vergrößerung - wohin mit den Fischen?*

Hallo nochmal,

mit schrecken habe ich die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage gesehen. Das soll doch tatsächlich noch mal richtig kalt werden.
Bevor meine Fische sich dann wieder zur Winterruhe begeben, habe ich mir gedacht, lieber gleich umsetzten, so lange die Wassertemperatur im Teich mit der im Ausweichbecken nahezu identisch ist.

Also habe ich heute noch ca. 1,5 m³ Wasser aus dem Teich (mit jeder Menge Schmodder) in das Planschbecken gepumpt. Dann haben wir den Teich immer weiter geleert und dabei die Fische rausgefangen. 
Gezählt haben wir dabei nicht wirklich. Also drei Koi von gut 60 cm !
Ein Shubunchin ca. 15-20 cm, ein kleiner der gleichen Art ca. 8 cm (ich hoffe irgend wann weiss ich wie die Fische wirklich heissen - in der Aquaristik ist das einfacher - da nimmt man den lat. Namen - der ist eindeutig)
Nur noch 1 __ Goldfisch 
Ich glaube 5 Goldorfen zwischen 15 und 20 cm.
Und noch 4 oder 5 kleine Fische - von der Form her genau wie Goldfische, die Farbe entspricht eher einem __ Wildkarpfen, aber die sind nur zwischen 5 und 10 cm groß.
Dann haben wir noch drei Amphibien gefunden - fragt mich nur nicht nach der Art. Die haben wir ins Asyl in den Teich des Nachbarn gegeben.

Nun heißt es eben täglich Wasser kontrollieren - füttern werde ich erst mal nicht.

Anbei ein Bild von dem "Urlaubsteich"

Gruß Klaus

P.S.: ich werde hier nicht weiter schreiben, da ich noch einen Beitrag über den Umbau laufen habe - alles weiter dort!
Danke nochmals für die Tips


----------

